# Looking for work Chicago southwest suburbs



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

New to plowing, but not to working. Im available 24/7. I have a clean reliable 95 Chevy K1500 and a Western 7' 6" Pro Plow.

Im a skilled mechanic, no problem fixing anything if need be.

Insurance is no problem, clean driving record, good credit, no criminal record...

My cell number is 630 615 1185

Thanks Steve O...


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

Me and my truck are ready to work payup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=66942

Try this thread, theses guys are good people!:waving:


----------



## Steve 455 (Oct 23, 2008)

Put in an application with them and called... They must have enough help lined up already


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Steve 455;626474 said:


> Put in an application with them and called... They must have enough help lined up already


No not at all, were just dragging our feet a little trying to figure out exactly what we need. Ill call you later today. Thanks


----------

